# I'm 300 posts old



## Thorlifter (Jul 2, 2007)

I am officially 300 posts old today! Happy post day to me. 

Adler, I'm well on my way of catching you. Only 23,311 more posts to go. ha ha


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2007)

Freggin newbee....

Only kidding, congrats!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2007)

Awww wee little baby is 300 now....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 2, 2007)

Another few hundred, he'll be free from diapers and we can potty train him.....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm just curious what the admins are getting me for my 300 post day.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 2, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> I'm just curious what the admins are getting me for my 300 post day.


Here ya go...........


----------



## evangilder (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Cyrano (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2007)

Piss off u bloody fu*kin wanker soreasss...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 2, 2007)

Flyboy, that's just about what I figured I'd get.
Les, you need to switch to decaf!!!! ha ha. But your response only shows you care.
Cyrano, see, I knew your a good man, I don't care what Adler says about you.

Ah....good times guys.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2007)

And the next time u post a thread up like this piece of sh!t, it better be when u pass 5,000 posts...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes sir.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 2, 2007)

Happy 300............


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2007)

Someone is pissing Napalm and shitting barbed wire....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 3, 2007)

OUCH!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## Wildcat (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 3, 2007)

Lord of the Posts!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2007)

Father Les, the Ruler of the unruly, the Dark Lord of whoopass and Guardian of (censored)...


----------



## trackend (Jul 5, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


>



Stop using my picture Les, I'm much better now I've completed rehab


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 8, 2007)

Yea, as this more recent shot of u shows???


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2007)

I guess that the plaster is because of the lobotomy?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2007)

And I'm 1,234 posts old...... (moonwalk, twist, turn, jump and slide).....PARTY!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 29, 2007)

drinks are on you!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2007)

women, drugs and rock n roll man....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 29, 2007)

you are going to be rolling in it my friend


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2007)

Awesoooome maaaan..... He he he he.....look.....purple cows!


----------



## trackend (Aug 29, 2007)

Its not the number of post's its the content that counts


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2007)

Then it's a relief that my posts always are informative and educational....


----------

